# Picture of Your Audio or Video System



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Be fun to see what people are using while watching or listening to favorite opera......

My* Callas Altar of Worship* is now complete with 30 x 40 poster found on EBay 
A sharp eye will notice the wood box containing Deluxe Callas Studio Recordings


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice setup you have there. Mine would be quite boring; 90% of the time I listen via my computer, with decent computer speakers or some nice Sennheisers (or my Logitech G35s if I've been gaming, which sound surprisingly good for gaming headphones), the other 10% is my Panasonic plasma with only the built in speakers 

What are the swords from? And do I detect Buffy dvds on the bottom shelf?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine is nothing so nice -- just the basic audio system purchased close to 30 years ago (turntable, radio, tape recorder/player, and CD player, plus a much newer no-frills boob tube with a built-in DVD player and an attached VHS tape recorder/player. That old audio system has held up well all these years, with all components except the turntable still in good working condition. I did end up buying one of those turntable/CD player combos designed to resemble an old Crosley radio a few years ago when the turntable on the old audio system died.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

rgz said:


> Nice setup you have there. Mine would be quite boring; 90% of the time I listen via my computer, with decent computer speakers or some nice Sennheisers (or my Logitech G35s if I've been gaming, which sound surprisingly good for gaming headphones), the other 10% is my Panasonic plasma with only the built in speakers
> 
> What are the swords from? And *do I detect Buffy dvds on the bottom shelf*?


I have some swords in every room since I love fantasy movies/TV......

Your eyes are sharp indeed....

bottom shelf - Buffy VS & Angel series
next shelf up - Xena & HBO Rome series
next shelf up - Babylon 5 & Farscape & Andromeda & Battlestar Galactica series


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*For computer audio*

I have Musical Fidelity M1 series headphone amp and matching DAC (digital audio convertor using USB 2 connection to computer) Sennheiser 650 headphones with upgraded Zu Mobius cable


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> I have some swords in every room since I love fantasy movies/TV......


Was just curious what series they were from. Have you read A Song of Ice and Fire? I know there are some swords being made of the weapons used in that series, but they don't look like the ones you have.

In any event, if you haven't read that series you definitely should. Easily the best fantasy series of all time (in my opinion, natch). HBO is making a TV series out of it, in fact.

e: Damn, nice Senns.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Mine would be boring to most (no video allowed [except computer]) he he..........but I love my audio!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

classidaho said:


> Mine would be boring to most (no video allowed [except computer]) he he..........but I love my audio!


You are definitely champion of old school with vinyl and reel to reel 

What type of turntable is that......

In the old days I started with Rega Planar 3, then upgraded to Linn LP12, around 1998 took the plunge to all CD and gave away all my records, miss the old days......


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

rgz said:


> *Was just curious what series they were from*. Have you read A Song of Ice and Fire? I know there are some swords being made of the weapons used in that series, but they don't look like the ones you have.
> 
> In any event, if you haven't read that series you definitely should. Easily the best fantasy series of all time (in my opinion, natch). HBO is making a TV series out of it, in fact.


*Swords are various Kit Rae models*...............
they have very nice detail and feel, blade is not sharpened of course for display models


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's mine:

View attachment 1555


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 1555


Another turntable.......


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

DarkAngel said:


> Another turntable.......


Well, yes! What you can't see are the several thousands of CDs and many hundreds of LPs left over from my vinyl days. Many of these LPs were purchased while touring Europe. Some are limited edition or were only ever available in one or two countries and many have never (and probably will never) appear on CD. So, I'd never part with them (yes, I could transfer them to CD, but I'm rather sentimental, you understand).

The ridiculous thing is that I have quite a few of those vinyl recordings duplicated on CD now (yes, the same recording!). How daft is THAT?


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

DarkAngel said:


> You are definitely champion of old school with vinyl and reel to reel
> 
> What type of turntable is that......
> 
> In the old days I started with Rega Planar 3, then upgraded to Linn LP12, around 1998 took the plunge to all CD and gave away all my records, miss the old days......


I normally have 1 of 2 Technics SL-1300's up there but I sometimes honor my Elac Miracord (German} changer when I want to stack an entire opera at a time

You had some stuff that I can only covet. I like the sound of vinyl over most modern CD's. I have a Magnavox/Phillips swing arm (early) CDB500 CD player at the bottom of that stack that has dual 1543 dac's that does sound superb tho......other than that I am Analog Man! he he


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Another Headphone system...........*

Next to my computer system I have another headphone system with Marantz SA-8004 SACD player, Musical Fidelity X-can V8 tube headphone amp, Denon D5000 headphones


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm out of space an reorganizing (the wall looks chaotic - another rack has just been ordered and I'll change the spacial distribution) but here is how it looks right now.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I'm out of space an reorganizing (the wall looks chaotic - another rack has just been ordered and I'll change the spacial distribution) but here is how it looks right now.


I also have that same opera book on the coffee table.......

Are those real pears......they look too perfect 

I see a M22 Mozart boxset back there


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Not real pears.
Yep, M22. There's also a Levine Ring on the other side.
And there is a conductor's baton on the coffee table in between the three candles.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*AC Antonacci in blu ray*............


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

About 12 years ago I designed & made my own CD twin towers. They contain the core of my CD collection. Two Arcams (DV139 & A32) are on eye-sitting level, one von Schweikert can be seen in the corner and a KEF centre-speaker below the flatscreen.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> *AC Antonacci in blu ray*............


Is this picture specially for me?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> About 12 years ago *I designed & made my own CD twin towers.* They contain the core of my CD collection. Two Arcams (DV139 & A32) are on eye-sitting level, one von Schweikert can be seen in the corner and a KEF centre-speaker below the flatscreen.


Looks like it is time to build a couple more.......all filled up 
Looks very professional


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Is this picture specially for me?


That could be one reason Antonacci was top vote getter for Carmen DVD...........he he


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I don't listen (or watch) Opera, but here is a couple of pics of my two-channel system:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, Petrarch... very impressive!!!


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Wow, Petrarch... very impressive!!!


Thanks, it's my hobby. Instead of having a car and doing a lot of traveling, I got a good hi-fi system .


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Your room seems to have a lot of hard surfaces. You don't consider a carpet on the floor or curtains, just for the sake of sound quality?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Petrarch indeed has an impressive system and urban refuge there...........*

Notice the *Passport audio streaming device* on floor by amp and barely seen on coffee table a laptop computer, he has entire music library at his fingertips........like Charlie Sheen says "winning" 

Any pictures of video system......?


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> Your room seems to have a lot of hard surfaces. You don't consider a carpet on the floor or curtains, just for the sake of sound quality?


There is already a carpet in front of the speakers, which is enough. The speakers are some 6 feet from the wall, which totally dilutes the effect from those reflections--that and the fact that the brick is not that regular--all contributing to a sound stage that extends to about 30-40 ft deep with some recordings.

The most serious issue I had to deal with was excessive bass (who said panel speakers are bass light?), but that was moderately alleviated by the 3 bass traps you can see in the picture (the thing that looks like a pedestal front and center, and the 8-ft high tower in the right corner).


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Notice the *Passport audio streaming device* on floor by amp


It is a Squeezebox 3, a gift from my wife that showed me how much fun and flexible streaming music from the computer (a ReadyNAS, really) can be . If I knew I would be streaming that much music, I would have planned going with a good transport/DAC combo instead of a single-box player.



DarkAngel said:


> Any pictures of video system......?


Don't care about video or surround sound at all . You can see a tiny bit of the TV, DVR and BD player on the left of the CD racks.


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

I just noticed I posted the pics but no description. Here it is:

CD player - Esoteric X-03 SE
Streamer - Squeezebox 3
Amp - Pathos Logos
Speakers - Analysis Audio Amphitryon, with premium external crossovers
Cables - Pure Note Paragon Enhanced XLR interconnects between amp and CD player; Pure Note Paragon Enhanced biwired speaker cables between amp and crossovers; Pure Note Alluvion jumpers between crossovers and speakers; Audioquest King Cobra RCAs between amp and Squeezebox.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

petrarch said:


> I just noticed I posted the pics but no description. Here it is:
> 
> CD player - Esoteric X-03 SE
> Streamer - Squeezebox 3
> ...


:tiphat:

Fabulous.

Do you have sound proofing and/or friendly neighbours?


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

nickgray said:


>


You also have a CD/DVD Collection? Can you show how you have organised that? The fun of this thread is to reveal your 'altar'.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

TxllxT said:


> You also have a CD/DVD Collection? Can you show how you have organised that? The fun of this thread is to reveal your 'altar'.


Well, it kinda looks like that:










Sorted this way (more or less):

\Gustav Mahler\Symphonies (Kondrashin)\Symphony No.6 In A Minor (Tragic) (Kondrashin) - 1904\01-Allegro Energico, Ma Non Troppo - Heftig, Aber Markig.mp3
\Alfred Schnittke\String Quartets (Kronos)\String Quartet No.3\11-Pesante.mp3

although on a large scale it's still very messy, it would take a lot (a LOT!) of time to get it all nice and sorted.


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Fabulous.
> 
> Do you have sound proofing and/or friendly neighbours?


No sound proofing at all and the neighbours never complained, although only rarely do I crank up the volume (usually just to make sure the system as a whole still has a total grip on the music ).


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> *For computer audio*
> 
> I have Musical Fidelity M1 series headphone amp and matching DAC (digital audio convertor using USB 2 connection to computer) Sennheiser 650 headphones with upgraded Zu Mobius cable


Just made a nice upgrade to my computer based audio system (Musical Fidelity M1 Dac & M1 headphone amp) with addition of this very cheap MF V-link which is an *asynchronous 24 bit, 96 kHz USB interface*

Not only do you get higher quality data stream to your audio system but your audio system now controls computer's data and will not allow any sharing or system interruption. Also there is now complete isolation from any computer generated noise (a big problem) gives me dead silence at full volume without a trace of noise. There are other similar products on the market now that do this, but this is a very cheap option here that delivers big bang for your audio buck

Took less than a minute to automatically recognize device and install driver in my windows 7 computer


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oppo 83 replaced by newest Oppo 93 blu ray player, not a huge improvement in picture quality but much better at Netflix streaming and other internet media uses.

Who's next to buy one.................


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Oppo 83 replaced by newest Oppo 93 blu ray player, not a huge improvement in picture quality but much better at Netflix streaming and other internet media uses.












Very nice!!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Oppo 83 replaced by newest Oppo 93 blu ray player, not a huge improvement in picture quality but much better at Netflix streaming and other internet media uses.
> 
> Who's next to buy one.................


*Well I am glad I upgraded* now that I have had time to fine tune new Oppo 93 player, had to re-adjust picture since Qdeo processor has different color balances than Oppo 83 with Anchor Bay VRS processor, all is now good and improved in picture area....hard to top Oppo 83 but I think they have raised the bar again

*One con.........*
The front display is smaller and off center (see above photo) which I don't like as much as larger centered oppo 83 display


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

This is one of my systems:









I did the picture with Photo Booth from my mac (not so great quality).( If you click on the picture it increases its tiny size) I don't understand why it appears so small.
The system includes one Pioneer Elite receiver, one Sony BluRay player, one PC, 52' Sony TV, big Sony speakers/sub-woofer (5+1)

This is the most used system in our home. Sometimes if I have to be discrete I use my macbook with headphones.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

sabrina said:


> This is one of my systems:
> 
> View attachment 2132
> 
> ...


You are ready for blu ray prime time.......nice

What is that Alagna opera you have playing there?


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

It's this DVD:










I really like it! I bought it to watch Elena Dan (Giannetta), Angela Gheorghiu's sister. Unfortunately, this was her first and last recording as she died in a car accident. She was so beautiful! RIP Elena!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

sabrina said:


> It's this DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Elixir also.......I keep telling Alma it is just as good as Netrebko/Villazon, but he has no love for poor Roberto


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

nickgray inspired me for this one. not really for opera, but...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> I love that Elixir also.......I keep telling Alma it is just as good as Netrebko/Villazon, but he has no love for poor Roberto


Yeah, by the picture I had identified the specific DVD already.
My verdict:
Villazon better than Alagna
Netrebko much better than Gheorghiu
Anybody stating the opposite will be hit in the head with a wet fish.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess my question is appropriate for this post. It is about the above mentioned DVD. When I first got it, I used a system consisting of a (rather stupid) Samsung BluRay, Sony (like $500) average receiver and a Samsung LCD tv connected bu HDMI cables. At a moment in the second act I noticed a big delay between the sound and the video. The unsynchronized area was at least for 10 min. I was quite sad, and I could not watch it anymore, but I only tried to listen. After a while, the synchronization was back to normal. I thought it's a faulty DVD. I did not intend to return it as I really loved the production. Anyway after some time, a few days ago, I decided to give it a try again, only I used the Sony/Pioneer system pictured a few posts ahead. I didn't notice any synchronization problem. I also tried the DVD with my mac, no problem again. 
So, my question is, how did this happen? I know the video signal and the sound signal travel separately even through a HDMI cable. I can't understand how did it compensate the two types of signals there was no stop in the sound/image. Weird.
Conclusion, the wonderful L'elisir DVD is OK! By the way, this is the best Elisir I ever listened to, no comparison to Villazon/Netrebko. Both Angela and Roberto were amazing. No weak link. Everybody else sings beautiful. Nice, funny production.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

sabrina said:


> Conclusion, the wonderful L'elisir DVD is OK! By the way, this is the best Elisir I ever listened to, no comparison to Villazon/Netrebko. Both Angela and Roberto were amazing. No weak link. Everybody else sings beautiful. Nice, funny production.


Even Alma will grudgingly admit the *Dulcamara for Gheorghiu Elixir is better*, I'm with you Sabrina

As far as picture/sound synchronizing on older system has to be hardware issue as my newer systems play no problem (as does your newer system)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I rarely listen to opera, but I'll have to get a photo of my listening station up here later.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sabrina said:


> I guess my question is appropriate for this post. It is about the above mentioned DVD. When I first got it, I used a system consisting of a (rather stupid) Samsung BluRay, Sony (like $500) average receiver and a Samsung LCD tv connected bu HDMI cables. At a moment in the second act I noticed a big delay between the sound and the video. The unsynchronized area was at least for 10 min. I was quite sad, and I could not watch it anymore, but I only tried to listen. After a while, the synchronization was back to normal. I thought it's a faulty DVD. I did not intend to return it as I really loved the production. Anyway after some time, a few days ago, I decided to give it a try again, only I used the Sony/Pioneer system pictured a few posts ahead. I didn't notice any synchronization problem. I also tried the DVD with my mac, no problem again.
> So, my question is, how did this happen? I know the video signal and the sound signal travel separately even through a HDMI cable. I can't understand how did it compensate the two types of signals there was no stop in the sound/image. Weird.
> Conclusion, the wonderful L'elisir DVD is OK! By the way, this is the best Elisir I ever listened to, no comparison to Villazon/Netrebko. Both Angela and Roberto were amazing. No weak link. Everybody else sings beautiful. Nice, funny production.


Older AV receivers lack a synchronization function and lags are common.
Newer ones electronicaly match the image to the sound with sychronization correction.
Some AV receivers and blu-ray players even have a menu for you, the user, to tweak the function by adding some milliseconds or subtracting them so that the synchronization is perfect.

As for the Elisir, you know, I joke a lot about these things, but fine, you have your preferences, I have mine; nothing wrong with loving this production (which I also own), I just happen to like the Netrebko/Villazon better and for you it's the other way around, no problem with that.

Still, if we ever meet in person, I'll have my wet fish ready.:devil:


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Still, if we ever meet in person, I'll have my wet fish ready.:devil:


OK! Done! I'll get a piranha!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

To ponder the deep mysteries of opera I have added a "mood enhancer" to help me unlock thier secrets............I dreamed I had a dream last night


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> To ponder the deep mysteries of opera I have added a "mood enhancer" to help me unlock thier secrets............I dreamed I had a dream last night


:lol: A 1970's lava lamp!

BTW don't think much of your wall paper, boring pale blue & even more boring text by the look of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> To ponder the deep mysteries of opera I have added a "mood enhancer" to help me unlock thier secrets............I dreamed I had a dream last night


Sorry to but in but what an uncluttered set up and so newy and clean, mine looks like a junk yard!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I hope no one minds a little light relief! :lol:

Here is my system!










Now if I should get a magical inheritance from some unknown relative I might get a bigger TV and a new sound system...if not, well--it works for me!

PS I tried and tried to resize this pic in photobucket and supposedly it did, but.. sorry!

PPS now the picture is small! I am so confused.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I hope no one minds a little light relief! :lol:
> 
> Here is my system!
> 
> ...


*Opera books and flowers on the coffee table*..........I think I see the this book in the pile:


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Yes, both books there were bought on the recommendation of the wonderful TC denizens and very good purchases they were. I actually spend my spare time randomly reading through the Forman book--simply genius!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is the updated version of my system. Please notice the cute opera game on top of one of the DVD racks. Oops, small picture. I hope that it shows a larger version if one clicks on it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This is the updated version of my system. Please notice the cute opera game on top of one of the DVD racks. Oops, small picture. I hope that it shows a larger version if one clicks on it.


Very nice!

Cute guy on the screen as well.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I just have a simple system - well its simple to me, I don't understand half of what the rest of you have (DarkAngel your pics are just amazing - i will have to come to you and others for advice for when I want to move up with sound equipment). I have a Samsung plasma and play the sound through a little Bose system, tis all I can afford at the moment 










Goodness, I didn't realise the pictures would come out so big - sorry


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

In order to listen you have to press the button and put your ear to the tube. You have to buy additional tube to have stereo (put your both ears to the tubes).


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Aramis said:


> In order to listen you have to press the button and put your ear to the tube. You have to buy additional tube to have stereo (put your both ears to the tubes).


What make is it?!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like an ancient Electrolux

Rob


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

*Audiophile systems are still alive... and well*

Mp3 files and iPods do not a audiophile system make... My speaker system, circa 1979, Magneplanar Tympani III, with it's 8 flat screens (yes, before CD's, and the dreaded MP3, with a nod to SACD) were totally rebuilt in 1997... made listening to "Opera" recording, and broadcasts... so life like, with illusion of the singer's spread out before you. Here are two photo's... the first is the system at it's best, wall to wall in a large space in the '80's... the second, they're still alive in my large studio apartment...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

That's awesome, rsmithor!


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet... Maggies. see the grandfather circa 1979 Magneplanar Tympani III's check my post...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Aramis said:


> In order to listen you have to press the button and put your ear to the tube. You have to buy additional tube to have stereo (put your both ears to the tubes).


:lol::lol::lol:

I almost spit out my drink all over my computer screen and the lovely Teresa Stratas in _La Traviata_.

:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I almost spit out my drink all over my computer screen and the lovely Teresa Stratas in _La Traviata_.
> 
> :tiphat:


You're laughing but that's a bit close to the bone for me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one


----------

